# dehydrated green beans



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

If I am dehydrating green beans for a snack food should I soak them in salt water first


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It may add to the taste but they would be pretty hazardous to your dental work, I'd think.

All of them I've dehydrated, fresh and cooked, came out pretty hard.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I'd skip the salt water.

An ya, like Davarm said, them gonna be tooth breakers.

I'd make a slurry out em an then dehydrate it like a fruit leather ifin yall wantin a snack thin.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have had some type of a dehyddated green bean as a snack and they were delicious. We had purchased them at an amish type grocery store. 

I think they were fried and salted and THEN dried. I don't think that they would last very long. At least at my house we eat them till the bag is empty. Not very smart for food storage. It is like licorice we eat till they are gone. Therefore we do not buy them very often either.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I also agree that dehydrated green beans will be rock hard and not good for the teeth.


----------

